# Welchen(s) ISDN Router/Modem?



## Moleman (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe mich dazu entschlossen, meine beiden PC´s nicht mehr per Crossover Netzwerk mit dem Internet zu verbinden, sondern einen Router mit ISDN Funktion dazwischen zu schalten. Da ich von dem Gewerbe absolut keine Ahnung habe, wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr Tipps für mich habt.
Da ich noch einen D-Link DI-604 Router besitze (allerdings ohne ISDN Funktion) , frage ich mich, ob es da nicht ausreichen würde, wenn ich ein ISDN Modem dazwischen schalte? Oder sind die zu teuer?

Danke und Gruß
Reno


----------

